# AMAZON FLEX OPEN



## mafernieves12 (Mar 21, 2019)

Anybody know how I can do to get a open? I registered more than 1 year ago and the app is always showing that they are not adding new delivery partners, I want do something extra on weekends


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

You have to check the Amazon flex site every day until you see your city in the list. If you just check every now and then and expect someone else to tell you how to do it, then you are not cut out for this.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Like you I signed up about a year ago. Just this week they sent me an email to complete the application. Just waiting for the Background check to go through......how ever long that takes.


----------



## BerryQueen (Oct 15, 2017)

I completed hiring process. Officially a Flex Driver. However, it's been over 2 weeks and there's been no blocks assigned to me or available for me to chose. So, I'm very annoyed. I set my availability up for all available times, still nothing. I wonder if facility is up and running?!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You work harder to make GH money in a shorter time span. At least that's the case in Los Angeles County.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Just received notice of any opening for Flex, might give it a try in my area, but I have extremely limited blocks of time, so I might not get much of anything.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

BerryQueen said:


> I completed hiring process. Officially a Flex Driver. However, it's been over 2 weeks and there's been no blocks assigned to me or available for me to chose. So, I'm very annoyed. I set my availability up for all available times, still nothing. I wonder if facility is up and running?!


I just passed my background check and ready for delivery. I have to finish setup first. I hope there are blocks available.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Big Wig !!! said:


> I just passed my background check and ready for delivery. I have to finish setup first. I hope there are blocks available.


Depends on area.


----------



## BerryQueen (Oct 15, 2017)

I've only got 2 blocks this week. To many drivers. Not enough supply.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It also took me a little over a year from when I applied to get notification that they were going to do background check on me. That was before the holidays.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Finally got on. I originally got on the list like 2 years ago.

Got 3 blocks within a couple hours. It was pretty straightforward after getting to the station.

Be prepared to deliver in bad areas. You will quickly learn that is why they hire flex drivers in incognito cars is to discreetly deliver packages in high crime areas so the packages dont all disappear.

I started at 4 30 finished at 7 45, 65$ for 3 hours 15 minutes. It only took that long because I didn't have the packages organized and was always digging around for stuff.

And thats the reason they only do 3-5 hour blocks, because thats about all you can fit in your car.

It seems to pay the 18 an hour as advertised after expenses, unlike the other services that advertise unattainable wages.

Still pretty hard to make an income out of a 3 hour day.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Still pretty hard to make an income out of a 3 hour day.


I average a 6 hr (blockwise) day. One early block and one later block. Sometimes with a break in between and sometimes none.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Been on board for three days now and been getting reserved offers everyday. I've yet to do my first block cuz I'm nervous about trying to deliver 40 packages at once.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

What hours are they. The only blocks I saw were like 2-5 or 4-8.



Big Wig !!! said:


> Been on board for three days now and been getting reserved offers everyday. I've yet to do my first block cuz I'm nervous about trying to deliver 40 packages at once.


You don't deliver them all at once, its one at a time. I did 2 at a time once.

Kidding aside, it starts out hectic because your car is full. The first few drops are hard, then you'll get into a neighborhood where theres 3 on the same street and a bunch more just within a few blocks of each other. Then it empties out very quick.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Been on board for three days now and been getting reserved offers everyday. I've yet to do my first block cuz I'm nervous about trying to deliver 40 packages at once.


Get going! I've done 4 blocks so far, it's a learning process. Brings tub for all the envelopes and organize them by address # in your front seat, don't worry about the streets. Also a folding luggage cart is handy and a bunny cord for large items. You might get a single apartment complex where 90% of your drops go to. If you become efficient you can finish a 3 hour block in 2-1/2 hours for sure. Help line is actually really helpful. Sometimes they'll double up an address.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

OCUberGuy said:


> Get going! I've done 4 blocks so far, it's a learning process. Brings tub for all the envelopes and organize them by address # in your front seat, don't worry about the streets. Also a folding luggage cart is handy and a bunny cord for large items. You might get a single apartment complex where 90% of your drops go to. If you become efficient you can finish a 3 hour block in 2-1/2 hours for sure. Help line is actually really helpful. Sometimes they'll double up an address.


Love your post but I find support completely worthless. Even worse than worthless, they are dangerous. I do my best to avoid ever contacting them. Sadly the flex app is so unbelievably screwy that avoiding support completely is impossible. Just my experience and opinion, of course.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

I guess after your first week on board, Flex stop throwing you bones.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> I guess after your first week on board, Flex stop throwing you bones.


Check Sunday for following week, going rate as noted looks to be $18 an hour.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Going rate is always $18/hr. It's for those that have no patience in waiting.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorting your packages is akin to measure twice cut once. The routing can get tricky but it's easy money with no pax.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

I bring along an old luggage cart and a bungy cord, due to they will give you large items, ie. I had to deliver to outdoor heaters.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

BerryQueen said:


> I've only got 2 blocks this week. To many drivers. Not enough supply.


What is your actual profession?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You work harder to make GH money in a shorter time span. At least that's the case in Los Angeles County.


The benefit is next to zero customer contact. Some days, I just don't want to talk to anyone.


----------

